# Wynn Environmental filter OR not?



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the Harbor Freight dust collector and thought about upgrading the filter to the Wynn filter. My question is this… If my dust collector is in a closet with a filtered return to the shop do I need the Wynn filter? If the collector is just sitting out in the open shop I can understand having a better filter, but if it's closed up in a closet and the air is filtered before it enters back into the shop do I really need the Wynn? I know it will provide more surface area and that will increase air flow, but my main concern is air quality. What do you guys say?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I suppose it would depend on the filtration you have from the closet back to the shop. How fine of a dust particle does your filter setup catch?


----------



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

That's the thing, Gerry, I'm not sure as I don't have everything setup yet. I'm in the process of getting it all together. I just don't want the expense of a Wynn filter if I really don't need one. I can use good filters in my air return system from the closet and if that doesn't work I guess I could always invest in the Wynn. I wanted to make sure I'm not missing something or if there is any other reason I should consider the Wynn in my particular situation. Thanks!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

You need to be sure you provide enough filter surface not to create back pressure in the closet that can degrade the suction of the dust collector. Some of the microfilters used for AC systems may cost you $10 or more per filter and it may take 2 or 3 of them to give you unrestricted air flow. Then the other thing is; how often will those filters need to be replaced? The Wynn filter may come out cheaper in the long run. Just something to think about.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The Wynn filter is 10 times more efficient that the HF bag, not only that, it will increase the performance of the system because of the greater surface area. Your return air filter will have a lot more more work to do to catch everything that the HF bag let's through. It would be a no-brainer for me to get the Wynn filter.


----------



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good point, WhyMe! I appreciate the feedback. I was thinking about using 20×20 filters because that's what my air filtration device will use.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When bought my HFDC was the best bang for the money with a Wynn filter canister. DC came with totally useless 30 micron bags. Have no idea what kind of bags come with that DC today. See where Wynn has raised their prices but would buy one again if needed too.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I decided to go the separator route before upgrading the filter bag. From my research the Wynn filter will become clogged and just seems like a waste of a filter. It's somewhat similar to the shopvac issue of not using a bag,... the filter will get clogged which causes havoc down the line. I'm setting up a separator so most of the dust gets caught before it even reaches the dust collector.

If you went with a separator it might limit the amount of dust that gets to the dust collector which then leads to less that makes it to the return filter.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Not to mention removing particles down to .1 to .5 microns vs. the standard 5 micron bag with poor flow.
I use the Thien Cylcone, as well.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

If you go the Wyn route, I would recommend making a baffle to mount the filter to. While it will fit into the rim of the collector, the sheet metal is thin and the turn buckles will bend it a little causing leaks around the rim, and it will spew a surprising amount of dust out.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> If you go the Wyn route, I would recommend making a baffle to mount the filter to. While it will fit into the rim of the collector, the sheet metal is thin and the turn buckles will bend it a little causing leaks around the rim, and it will spew a surprising amount of dust out.
> 
> - Scott C.


Do you have a photo?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's what I did for my Wynn…...I have an old Delta 50-850 d.c. that I've had for 20 years…..About 3 years ago I decided to get the Wynn Canister (after much discussion on here about it)....I made a 'doughnut" for ir out of plywood….Cut the inside hole a little larger than the rubber seal around the bottom of the filter…The old Delta 's convex on the inside rim, and all the dust and chips just slide down into the bag…..I used about 3 small clamps to hold the canister down, the rubber seal prevents any fine dust from escaping, and it all goes into the plastic bag…...Every now and then I "pat" the filter, or blow it out with an air hose, it all falls into the bag, and prevents clogging, which I've never had an issue with…....Here's a few shots of my setup…....


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

We replaced our Delta DC's 1 micron bag with a Wynn cartridge in May. The reduction in dust around the house is amazing.

We changed an under stair bathroom to a DC closet. We primed it twice and caulked any joints/seams/gaps we could see, but still it got around the house. Not any more, definitely worth the money.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

> I decided to go the separator route before upgrading the filter bag. From my research the Wynn filter will become clogged and just seems like a waste of a filter. It s somewhat similar to the shopvac issue of not using a bag,... the filter will get clogged which causes havoc down the line. I m setting up a separator so most of the dust gets caught before it even reaches the dust collector.
> 
> If you went with a separator it might limit the amount of dust that gets to the dust collector which then leads to less that makes it to the return filter.


The filter is for your health. The separator is for your laziness.

The filter will take small, dangerous particles out of the air you breath. It's important, really, really important. .5 micron.

The separator will cut down on how much work you have to do to empty the chips and dust. It will cut down on how often you have to clean your filter. It will negatively affect your filtration.

It's important that your filter doesn't become clogged. If you have trouble remembering or taking the time to clean your filter than a separator may be more important to you, but no where near as important as having .5 micron filtering in the first place.

Get a filter. Then figure out if it's really helpful enough to you to make emptying the bag and cleaning the filter less work for you to be worth the loss in suction the separator would get you. If it does, go for it.

But only AFTER you get a good filter.


----------



## Dustyjobs (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm been researching the price of these cartridge filter retro-fits all around the net. I see www.damnfilters.com (I love that name) and Wynn primarily offer the retro fit cartridges. What is the big difference? Is the cartridge mod even worth it?

Wynn is a popular name. Is the referenced Wynn the one in this link?

https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/new-jersey/njdce/1:2017cv06430/353472/32/


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wynn filter I had started leaking after about 5 months and I couldn't stop it. I got the filter from Grizzly that fits on the Harbor Freight and has a inside paddle for cleaning. Leak stopped and easy to clean. It is however $260 shipped, but even when you really want to do a great job on cleaning it, you can remove it and use a air hose to blow the fine dust to the bottom and then use a shop vac to finish cleaning it.


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

Get the Wynn Filter. It's worth every penny for fine dust just like everyone is telling you.
Yes it's $200+ (which is more than you paid for the DC if coupon).

Yes make a mounting flange out of 3/4" plywood circles you cut to something like 20" OD and 16" ID.
I did this recently and have it mounted above my shop frig (9ft ceilings).

If you want a video of a good and straightforward way to do this, check out DIY Tyler's video at 7:11:


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

As for laziness, a separator doesnt remove the work of hauling the debris. It keeps larger chips and particles out of the filter. A separator is more easily dumped vs the catch bag under the filter which can be a pita to get back on.

While most mentioned the finer filtering of the cartridge filters vs bag, no one mentioned time between cleanings. The cartridge filters, especially with a separator, can go much longer between cleanings vs bag filters. As for cleaning my Wynn, its pretty easy- tap the top then blow a little air in, the built up dust falls in the bag. No reason to remove the filter unless you somehow got it really clogged up.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Call me a cheapskate, but I put felted bags on my HF collector. Worked like a champ. Got 'em from Highland.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... I put felted bags on my HF collector. Worked like a champ. Got em from Highland.


Felt bags may be better than nothing, but they do not filter the fine particulates and those are the ones that are most hazardous to your lungs.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

I vent my DC outside in all but extreme weather. Seems like it increases the air flow by about x2, compared to using a filter. But during August, using the filter, same thing in January. What I did was build a large dryer vent, and put a blast gate on it using a T on top of the DC, then when the blast gate is closed, air has to go through the filter. Filter is on the other end of the T.


----------

